# That's it... NEVER will my money be spent on Bosch



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been pissed ever since they screwed with the skil77. Every single Bosch I have ever bought in the last 10 years, absolute junk. 

So my answer to the festool vs Bosch jigsaw......


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

So how'd it happen? I'm guessing you dropped it out of an airplane like the new cordless from Bosch? They drop them on grass you know, right?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

duburban said:


> So how'd it happen? I'm guessing you dropped it out of an airplane like the new cordless from Bosch? They drop them on grass you know, right?


This has less than 1 hour of use. The base plate screw has stripped. No dropping. The base tilted on me and I went to tighten it back and it fell apart. Tried to screw it in and it just turns and turns.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is their brand new model too.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i smell coolaid coming...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That is just unfortunate. Every once in a while, you get a bad tool. That's why they have warranties. I have purchased 3 Bosch jigsaws in 20 years. All 3 are still in service. I have had pretty good luck with Bosch. I have several of the 12v mini tools, an SDS drill, and the jigsaws. Most of their big stuff is just too darn heavy.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Warren said:


> That is just unfortunate. Every once in a while, you get a bad tool. That's why they have warranties. I have purchased 3 Bosch jigsaws in 20 years. All 3 are still in service. I have had pretty good luck with Bosch. I have several of the 12v mini tools, an SDS drill, and the jigsaws. Most of their big stuff is just too darn heavy.


I am talking about 3 cordless drills, a radio, countless 77's, 2 HD rotor hammers, and 4 corded drills. Burnt motors, shoddy quality (like the stripped screw), warped arbors, triggers....you name it. 

I saw Darcy mention he was looking for a jigsaw so I figured wth.....can't be too bad. 

Shame on me this time. Koolaid is damn right. Now when's the new one coming out dammit!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> *Shame on me this time. Koolaid is damn right. Now when's the new one coming out dammit!*


Spoken like a true addict.:laughing:

I don't know when the Carvex will be here. It was supposed to be here on May or June 1st but, they delayed it for some reason.

The Trion's are really nice and they can be had for 250 bucks right now.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Was it genuine?*

Did you buy on the internet? Maybe it was a copycat. Just saying. They fake cars in China so I never buy any such tools on internet usually. 
Usually Bosch is really darn good.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I hear ya, I have a Bosch hammer drill and it has been a POS since new, just quit one day and it cost me over a hundred bucks to get it fixed and now it won't completely shut off and has never had the power I think a half inch drill should of had.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I haven't had good luck with bosch jigsaws either. Of three purchased in the last 3 years, 2 of the triggers went bad with not all that much use. PITA


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

That sucks...sorry to hear that. My 1590 EVS is four years old and has lived its life without a case being bumped around in my truck tool box. No problems....but I would be pissed too. I saw that new model Bosch released and in my eyes it seems to be a down grade from the 1590.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Haven't had good luck with bosch either. 
Everything has broken too soon. The only thing that has lasted is a big 7" grinder.

my bosch drill
http://www.contractortalk.com/f59/right-angle-drill-90120/

Cole


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> I am talking about 3 cordless drills, a radio, countless 77's, 2 HD rotor hammers, and 4 corded drills. Burnt motors, shoddy quality (like the stripped screw), warped arbors, triggers....you name it.
> 
> I saw Darcy mention he was looking for a jigsaw so I figured wth.....can't be too bad.
> 
> Shame on me this time. Koolaid is damn right. Now when's the new one coming out dammit!


Don be so hard on your tools:jester:


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

No problems to report here. Had my new Bosch Jigsaw 4 months of pretty regular use and it does just fine.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Guess I should throw out those 4 compact tough drills I bought huh?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

The only Bosch I have is a Jigsaw for about 10 years. No wait I bought of of those multi-tools last year and I have used the heck out of it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

My table saw is Bosch, 4000 model. 10" it's never let me down. I don't own very many other bosch tools, the bigfoot 10 1/4" circ saw is a bosch worm drive and I've never had any issues with that.

I'm still waiting for the carvex.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

I made the mistake of buying the Bosch worm drive saw during the period where it didn't come with a cord. Your supposed to plug your extension cord right into the end. It fell apart almost immediately. The metal ring with tabs that is supposed to guide the cord in, rusted and now falls out regularly. The plug receptacle itself is made of thin metal that bends easily while trying to plug a cord in, and is difficult to straighten inside the handle. 

On top of that, only factory cord ends will fit in, so when you have an idiot borrow your saw and cut your cord, and that happens to be the only cord on the entire job site with a factory end, you're screwed and the job stops until you go buy a new cord from the closest store.

Bosch changed the design almost immediately, realizing their error, but refused to do anything about it when I called in the first two weeks of owning it. They told me I can buy a new handle with the cord assembly for about $120. 

I decided that if Bosch was going to screw a contractor on something like this, then they must not want to sell tools to contractors. At least not to me. Will not buy another Bosch...just because.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been told that when you buy brand names like Bosh at box stores like Lowes you get a bosh tool with inferior chinese parts inside. Now I don't know this first hand what I do know is I bought the same saw as the O/P at Loews & so far it has been a good tool.
The last jig saw I bought was a DeWalt I got it from my local lumber supplier paid more than Lowes wanted for the same saw & that DeWalt was the biggest POS Jig saw I've ever owned. I replaced it a year later with the Bosh from Lowes.

For what its wort thats my .02 cents:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kent you should try reading the manual first instead of just smashing your tools. :laughing:


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

i have that new model in a barrel grip. I love it. Only had it since early january though.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Spoken like a true addict.:laughing:
> 
> I don't know when the Carvex will be here. It was supposed to be here on May or June 1st but, they delayed it for some reason.
> 
> The Trion's are really nice and they can be had for 250 bucks right now.


carvex is pushed back until they fix all the problems with it like the failing brushless motors... i was really looking forward to these too...

hopefully by the end of the year they will sell em to us


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

world llc said:


> carvex is pushed back until they fix all the problems with it like the failing brushless motors... i was really looking forward to these too...
> 
> hopefully by the end of the year they will sell em to us


I am not sure what the issue is. I have pretty good connections and I can't even get a hint about it....


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't mean to Hijack but I've always wondered about this. I think its a way for small shops to sell product at a higher "value" to the customer. If all the tools say made it china, or made in mexico. I don't see a company taking the time to have two production runs out of the same place just to save a few bucks on some parts. I'd like to hear from some insiders in these big companies to confirm or deny such claims. I think the box stores just buy in bulk, not cheaper products. 

anyone? again...? 





SAW.co said:


> I've been told that when you buy brand names like Bosh at box stores like Lowes you get a bosh tool with inferior chinese parts inside. Now I don't know this first hand what I do know is I bought the same saw as the O/P at Loews & so far it has been a good tool.
> The last jig saw I bought was a DeWalt I got it from my local lumber supplier paid more than Lowes wanted for the same saw & that DeWalt was the biggest POS Jig saw I've ever owned. I replaced it a year later with the Bosh from Lowes.
> 
> For what its wort thats my .02 cents:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

world llc said:


> carvex is pushed back until they fix all the problems with it like the failing brushless motors... i was really looking forward to these too...
> 
> hopefully by the end of the year they will sell em to us


I have also heard It was because of an issue with the strobe system not working correctly with the US voltage freq. 

I wouldnt of thought either was true to be honest though. Festool have a good amount of experience with brushless systems and I wouldn't have thought they would have over looked the strobe issue. It sure would be nice to know though as I'm ready to buy one.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

duburban said:


> Don't mean to Hijack but I've always wondered about this. I think its a way for small shops to sell product at a higher "value" to the customer. If all the tools say made it china, or made in mexico. I don't see a company taking the time to have two production runs out of the same place just to save a few bucks on some parts. I'd like to hear from some insiders in these big companies to confirm or deny such claims. I think the box stores just buy in bulk, not cheaper products.
> 
> anyone? again...?


When a box is buying in huge volume, where do you think the QC rejects get slipped into?

I've had more than one experience and of several different manufacturers from HD where tools were missing bolts, screws, etc.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

loneframer said:


> When a box is buying in huge volume, where do you think the QC rejects get slipped into?
> 
> I've had more than one experience and of several different manufacturers from HD where tools were missing bolts, screws, etc.



Never thought about QC rejects, good point.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> My table saw is Bosch, 4000 model. 10" it's never let me down. I don't own very many other bosch tools, the bigfoot 10 1/4" circ saw is a bosch worm drive and I've never had any issues with that.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the carvex.


Me too! But, if they got Kent leaving his morales aside and selling his soul for green, then can we really trust them?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

world llc said:


> carvex is pushed back until they fix all the problems with it like the failing brushless motors... i was really looking forward to these too...
> 
> hopefully by the end of the year they will sell em to us


No, they don't want Americans with these tools!
Time for some American companies to pop up!

Where that tablesaw stand?


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Kent, what your jigsaw did was clearly unacceptable. Have you found Makita, Milwaukee and Dewalt to be more reliable? 

My Bosch tools (table saw, 18V cordless drills and impact, rotary hammer) have been fine but none of them have seen enough heavy use for me to vouch for their durability. I doubt any of these will hold up as well over time as my old Rockwell/PC and B&D Heavy Duty tools have. Tools are a lot cheaper now in real terms though so if the quality is less I suppose that figures. I do, however, expect good support from the manufacturer.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

If you have all noticed not much made today stands up like it used to do 15 years ago. Our society plays a part in that by wanting more affordable products. Our society has gone disposable. Paper plates, plastic cups, cheap furniture that you connect the dots to put together, tools that last 2 years, etc.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> I went to tighten it back and it fell apart. Tried to screw it in and it just turns and turns.


I am very sad that this has happened to you:blink: If I were you I'd fly it against a wall and go get a new one and a 6-pak
Dose anyone have the skinny on the Makita18volt cordless:blink:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Skinny= Expensive!

Costs more than a corded without the batteries.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> When a box is buying in huge volume, where do you think the QC rejects get slipped into?


I think that would be the death knell of any tool manufacturer. If ya think about it, if Brand X lets all their rejects leave out the door, word of mouth would get out about all the crap brand X is, sort of like this subject here.

Not to mention the big box stores would pitch a ***** due to their "no questions asked" or "90 day return" policies. 

What I think is happening is that price point merge on items that a homeowner/maintenance/handyman would use and also professional contractor types. I had a hilti jigsaw, but didn't like the lack of view, so I got a dewalt. That DW was about $150. That's something part timers/hobbyists can afford, so if the tool companies want to get money out of that market, they make their tools of that cost......and associated lower quality.

This is why IMO, the bigger boy tools one has less to worry about quality wise than borderline price point ones.

This is the DW I have:
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW331K-6-5-Handle-Jig-Saw/dp/B0007XXHHI

I like it, but the bottom plate comes loose a lot. I just re-attach it and check it often as i work. Nature of the game. Adjust accordingly.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> My table saw is Bosch, 4000 model. 10" it's never let me down. I don't own very many other bosch tools, the bigfoot 10 1/4" circ saw is a bosch worm drive and I've never had any issues with that.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the carvex.


Actually, now that you say that, I have the same one and it has held up well. 

But the rest is crap! :laughing:

Man, it's just so frustrating. I've never had any brand of tool crap out on me like Bosch. Not even close. I still have the old dewalt 9.6's that work well. I'm using the hell out of my Makita drills (6 of them) and they are soldiers in my shop.


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

One thing you may want to take into consideration (not defending Botch at all) is that now you are in the cabinet making club and you are using a much higher volume of different tools on a daily basis. This increases the odds of a failure popping up more often than you may be used to.

I do my best to maintain my gear but I wish a week would go by without something needing attention. Remember the days when you could carry most of your livelyhood around in a toolbelt?....no mas :no:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> I'm using the hell out of my Makita drills (6 of them) and they are soldiers in my shop.


6! ?
You got a crew hidden in your shop?
Could get a few Festool Drills with that money. :whistling


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

The Makita 9.6V stick drills rock, I still have 5 working which I use in the shop. They took a lot of use/abuse over decades and just keep going. The new 10.8V Maks are so comfortable to use though (I use them on sites) that I am not sure I can rationalize buying any more batteries for their predecessors.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> I'm using the hell out of my Makita drills (6 of them) and they are soldiers in my shop.


There you go I fixed it:laughing:


Sisyphus said:


> The Makita 9.6V stick drills rock, I still have 5 working which I use in the shop. They took a lot of use/abuse over decades and just keep going.


Amazing isn't it:thumbsup:


Sisyphus said:


> The new 10.8V Makitas are so comfortable to use though (I use them on sites) that I am not sure I can rationalize buying any more batteries for their predecessors.


I feel the same way about my 14.4s


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

William James said:


> 6! ?
> You got a crew hidden in your shop?
> Could get a few Festool Drills with that money. :whistling


Ja...... 6. The reason being is that I have Phillips, square #2, #10 torx, #15 torx, #20 torx, Kreg drill bit, vix bit, and assorted drill bits (mostly a 1/8" bit) PITA to keep changing out bits. 

So really...... I need another drill combo kit. 

Berg, I hear you on the extra usage. The jigsaw was essentially brand new though. Rarely used.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

OK, so the screw is a little short on the tool. About 3/8" IMO. It barely bites, so if you have this model, you may want to consider replacement of the screw. 

I couldn't find the receipt to take it back. So I bought a longer screw. I had to grind a little off to make it work. 

So I guess unless I find that receipt, I'm SOL.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Apparently the Bosch rep reads posts on here. He contacted me after reading my post on the 7 1/4" worm drive saw. 

We discussed the issues I had with it, and the customer service when I called originally, and they are now sending me a new saw. I told him I would be excited about getting a replacement handle with a cord, but he persuaded me to let them send a whole new saw.

I think Bosch really does like contractors and they get a big :thumbsup: from me.

:clap::clap::clap: 

My opinion has completely changed. I think Bosch is great!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CO762 said:


> I think that would be the death knell of any tool manufacturer. If ya think about it, if Brand X lets all their rejects leave out the door, *word of mouth would get out about all the crap brand X is, sort of like this subject here.*
> 
> Not to mention the big box stores would pitch a ***** due to their "no questions asked" or "90 day return" policies.


See bold text, then think about it.:laughing:

From HD, off the top of my head, a PC recip saw with 2 screws missing in the handle. Very visible coming out of the box, a DW joist drill missing a large bolt that holds the top handle on, also very noticeable out of the box, a PC router missing a screw in the bottom plate.

Nothing earth shattering, but nuisance nonetheless. No way, IMO, any of those should get past QC, ever.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

dprimc said:


> Apparently the Bosch rep reads posts on here. He contacted me after reading my post on the 7 1/4" worm drive saw.
> 
> We discussed the issues I had with it, and the customer service when I called originally


that's exactly how good companies (should) work. :thumbsup:

And why it'd be poison for any company to dump sh*tty products with their name on it at some volume outlet.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dprimc said:


> Apparently the Bosch rep reads posts on here. He contacted me after reading my post on the 7 1/4" worm drive saw.
> 
> We discussed the issues I had with it, and the customer service when I called originally, and they are now sending me a new saw. I told him I would be excited about getting a replacement handle with a cord, but he persuaded me to let them send a whole new saw.
> 
> ...


Well let's hope they don't see my reviews of the crap I have gotten from them lately. They will be sending me a truck full of gear. 

At last count my Bosch radio has numerous issues, the brand new battery I bought for it only last about 10 mins, my brand new table saw has paint falling off it and has binding when used on a bevel cut, rubber handle has fallen off, laser measurement tool always turns its self off, saw stand is awkward and stupidly designed and axle glide saw is a heap of junk for what it costs. 

Let's see if they are on here. They ain't called me back once yet so gave up.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

dprimc said:


> Apparently the Bosch rep reads posts on here. He contacted me after reading my post on the 7 1/4" worm drive saw.
> 
> We discussed the issues I had with it, and the customer service when I called originally


My phone number is readily available and I haven't heard a peep. You'd think they would notice that I am a moderator here and they'd want to snuggle up to this crotchety ol' bastid :laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> From HD, off the top of my head, a PC recip saw with 2 screws missing in the handle. Very visible coming out of the box, a DW joist drill missing a large bolt that holds the top handle on, also very noticeable out of the box, a PC router missing a screw in the bottom plate.


All of those are unacceptable as far as product going out the door.
But if they are made in, say mexico, china, etc. then I'd imagine those workers have little to no investment in the quality of their product. If they don't turn out X widgets per hour/day, then they'll get dumped and someone that can will come in.

Only when enough bad press comes out....and following, a reluctance of people to purchase their widgets, will things change.

IIRC, cummins temporarily made their diesel engines in mexico. But due to QC problems, brought production back to the US. Cummins is the "cadillac" of diesel engines.




> No way, IMO, any of those should get past QC, ever.


I sometimes do QC....OK every day now. QC is nothing but sampling, which statistically means yanking every X one or a percentage from a production run. This costs money as they have to hire someone like me to run the various tests on it. I'm not making them money, producing anything while I do this--I'm just checking work already done.

Now with the last sentence in mind, the lower the cost of an item, the the larger the interval between QC sampling (and/or the smaller the sampling). So if company Z has third world sh*t workers building their low price widgets, they don't have any need to invest in "spending more on inspecting their widgets before they go out the door". If they don't last that long, most will throw them away and buy another widget. It's the whole "insurance" business model--figure out how many bad/lawsuits will happen and compare that to overall revenue to make a decision.

I also worked at a place where we performance tested everything before it went out the door--but these weren't $150 hand tools. 

It's the cost/benefit analysis businesses do, and we as consumers (should) do. This is part of the reason why rather than fix a tool, I toss it, go fishing, then when I come back, buy another one. :sailor:


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> My phone number is readily available and I haven't heard a peep. You'd think they would notice that I am a moderator here and they'd want to snuggle up to this crotchety ol' bastid :laughing:


I was a little surprised at this as well. Maybe the have a different guy for jigsaws????


----------



## Joe_the_Pro (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm Joe, I work for Bosch Tools. I've got plenty of Bosch stuff, and lots of it was bought before I worked for them. I've always been impressed with the tools, and the guys who fix the ones that break. It's rare that I hear about one from the factory with an issue, but every now and then one might slip through. I'm typically the guy talking about drill bits and blades, but I'd be happy to take care of you guys. Bosch has quite a history with tools, and I know I, and everyone else at Bosch wants the contractor to be happy.


KentWhitten said:


> I am talking about 3 cordless drills, a radio, countless 77's, 2 HD rotor hammers, and 4 corded drills. Burnt motors, shoddy quality (like the stripped screw), warped arbors, triggers....you name it.


Peter Beaudoin, our New England Territory Rep for Service will be in touch very soon to look at your tools. I'm going to send you a jigsaw for replacement for the JS470 and some other stuff to ease the pain. I need to get the one you have so we can take a look at it and see if this is a fluke or not. I can also put you in touch with the guy that's been running the Skil circ line for the past 15+ years if you want to give him a piece of your mind. :whistling



dave_dj1 said:


> I hear ya, I have a Bosch hammer drill and it has been a POS since new, just quit one day and it cost me over a hundred bucks to get it fixed and now it won't completely shut off and has never had the power I think a half inch drill should of had.


I'll get a replacement in your hands (maybe you need a rotary hammer instead if you need more power?). Let's talk.



Spencer said:


> I haven't had good luck with bosch jigsaws either. Of three purchased in the last 3 years, 2 of the triggers went bad with not all that much use. PITA


I'm sorry to hear that. I was always happy with mine (even before I was with Bosch), and I've talked with thousands at trade shows who love theirs. I'll take care of it.



Cole82 said:


> Haven't had good luck with bosch either.
> Everything has broken too soon. The only thing that has lasted is a big 7" grinder. My bosch drill
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f59/right-angle-drill-90120/


I've passed word along to the right people about the right angle drill. We can talk about the rest.



dprimc said:


> I made the mistake of buying the Bosch worm drive saw during the period where it didn't come with a cord. Your supposed to plug your extension cord right into the end. It fell apart almost immediately. The metal ring with tabs that is supposed to guide the cord in, rusted and now falls out regularly. The plug receptacle itself is made of thin metal that bends easily while trying to plug a cord in, and is difficult to straighten inside the handle.
> On top of that, only factory cord ends will fit in, so when you have an idiot borrow your saw and cut your cord, and that happens to be the only cord on the entire job site with a factory end, you're screwed and the job stops until you go buy a new cord from the closest store.
> Bosch changed the design almost immediately, realizing their error, but refused to do anything about it when I called in the first two weeks of owning it. They told me I can buy a new handle with the cord assembly for about $120.
> I decided that if Bosch was going to screw a contractor on something like this, then they must not want to sell tools to contractors. At least not to me. Will not buy another Bosch...just because.


Some guys loved the direct connect saws, some guys hated it. I always have another factory extension cord in my truck, but never the factory cord replacement for a regular saw. OSHA didn't allow replacement cord ends in my area (or any nicks in the cord), hence the need for extra extensions. Lets talk, I can get you the parts or a different saw.



BCConstruction said:


> Well let's hope they don't see my reviews of the crap I have gotten from them lately. They will be sending me a truck full of gear.
> At last count my Bosch radio has numerous issues, the brand new battery I bought for it only last about 10 mins, my brand new table saw has paint falling off it and has binding when used on a bevel cut, rubber handle has fallen off, laser measurement tool always turns its self off, saw stand is awkward and stupidly designed and axle glide saw is a heap of junk for what it costs.
> Let's see if they are on here. They ain't called me back once yet so gave up.


A problem with a Powerbox? About the only problem I've heard is that they're too loud. All kidding aside, I'll take care of you. We had a batch of glide saws that had an issue during shipping, and we've been making it right. I can also put you in touch with the benchtop guy about the tablesaw & glide. The laser measure shuts off to save battery, but if you think yours is messed, I'll take care of you.


#1 - I'm sorry for the problems that KentWhitten, dave_dj1, Spencer, Cole82, dprimc, BCConstruction, and anyone else have had. Bosch makes tools for you guys, and usually does a phenomenal job of standing behind them. I know a bunch of the guys who service them, and they have one of the best, if not the best record when it comes to making sure the contractor is happy with his tool. I'm sad to hear about cases that have slipped through the cracks, and it's really not often that I do.

#2 - Well guys, it's gonna take me a bit of time, but I'm going to personally make sure that you all get taken care of. I'll be making calls and leaving voicemails to whoever has their phone posted in their info today, and doing my best to make things right. I'm not planning on sending everyone a truck full of tools, but I will make sure things are right. 

Before we get to that though, let me throw a couple of things out there for everyone:
1. Register your tools when you buy them. There's a postage paid card in them that makes it pretty painless. This makes it much easier for us to track the tool, and take care of you if there's a problem. 
2. 30 days money back - If you don't like the thing, call us up and we'll take care of you.
3. 1 year warrantee on all corded tools. 3 years on cordless (prorated after the 2nd year). 2 years on batteries.

There are around 4,000 places you can drop a tool off to get it fixed. The turnaround time is incredibly fast. Now, run it over with your truck and expect to get a new one, but I am saying these guys will take care of your tools, as long as it's not used up.

Feel free to get in touch with me if theres anyone that I've missed. Thanks guys, and sorry for such a long message!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats what i like to see Joe. I can supply pics and a list of my issues in detail if you like. I will PM them over to you later on with list of serial numbers.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I'd love to say I have a ton of Bosch s#!t that I've been unhappy with, but I can't. I love my compact tough drills and my power planer is the nicest one I've used to date.

However, I know lots of guys with the Chinese Skil 77s that have deemed them junk and won't buy them again.

I guess when you build a saw that lasts 20 years, you have the same problem huh? Nobody's going to buy a new saw when their old one has served them well for over a decade.:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah lone i was one of those guys, they were a waste of money. Sold them for parts. I also had an issue with the radio and the direct connect saw. Only thing i have that still works is the recipricating saw. Disappointed big time, went back to all makita


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Yeah lone i was one of those guys, they were a waste of money. Sold them for parts. I also had an issue with the radio and the direct connect saw. Only thing i have that still works is the recipricating saw. Disappointed big time, went back to all Makita


...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I guess when you build a saw that lasts 20 years, you have the same problem huh? Nobody's going to buy a new saw when their old one has served them well for over a decade.:whistling


Hey Riz, just wanted to let you know that 20 years is 2 decades. 

You're welcome :laughing:

I almost sent Nick my Bosch that had a bent gear inside and figured why would I want to punish him? 

The fricken saw came with a PLASTIC guard lever. I mean seriously. The supposed top of the line saw with a cheap plastic guard lever? 

I fixed my old mag 77.....pre-Bosch and zero trouble. The Bosch sitting there essentially brand new, cannibalized and bent gears. The final straw in 77's.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

If we have an outlet for Bosch complaints, I'd like to add a few. I started buying Bosch tools in the late 90's with a 11224vsr Bulldog hammer drill. A couple 1617EVS routers, a 1275DVS belt sander, and a 1293D 1/2 sheet sander followed a year or two later. The bulldog and the belt sander are two of the best tools I've ever purchased and is what made me decide to buy more of your tools. The routers are also really nice but you really dropped the ball with the switches on those. The switches are cheap junk. 

First lack luster product I got from you would be the PB10-CD radio. I got the first version and I'm sure I don't have to explain the problems. 

The biggest piece of junk power tool I've ever bought is a 4000 table saw. Everything about the motor on it is just total garbage. 

Next on the list is the Colt router. I bought one before you released all the bases. First thing to stop working on that is the shaft lock. You didn't supply the second wrench with them at the beginning, I had to buy my own. Next problem I had with it was I could grab the collet and move the entire arbor shaft up and down 1/16"-1/8". I rebuilt the thing and haven't had any problems since. I would also like to add, an idiot designed the case. Why do I have to bottom out the base to get the router to fit in the case? :confused1:

Next dud would be the PS10. Main complaint I have with that is the soft start. Why does it have soft start and I hear you now added that to your latest little 12v drill, why? It is also the only tool I own that has a 7 position clutch but actually only has 2 settings. If you couldn't figure out how to do the electronic clutch, why did you still put it onto the tool?

I also have a 1594 planer and PS20 pocket driver and think those are first rate. :thumbsup: I also own a couple other things but I'll talk about those some other time. 

Main thing I've noticed with not only Bosch but all the hand held power tool companys is there seems to be a much greater desire to build things cheaper than to build things better. The first thing everyone started cutting corners one was the cases. My bulldog came with a really nice steel case and a couple years later you switched over to a cheap plastic case. Then everyone liked to give you a bag for your tools instead of a case. I don't need a purse, I need a case. 

Once you cheapened all the cases it was time to cheapen the labor. My bulldog, my belt sander, and my routers were all made in USA. They aren't anymore. The routers got moved to Mexico and then discontinued, the belt sanders got discontinued and I'm not sure where the bulldog is now made. The large majority of your stuff is now made in Malaysia but your stuff is also made in China, Switzerland, Taiwan, and Germany. 

There is no comparison between the stuff you made 10-15 years ago vs. what you make today. Why don't you start making quality tools again instead of cheap tools? I'm even willing to pay for them and I'll be looking for the Made in USA label.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Joe the pro for the great reesponse and standing behind your product!.

Cole


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> Hey Riz, just wanted to let you know that 20 years is 2 decades.
> 
> You're welcome :laughing:


Well, in my defense, I said over a decade.:whistling


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

A guy I worked with had the Bosch radio and it broke within the first few weeks he bought it. The Milwauke radios cost half as much and I have never seen one break. Another problem I had with the Bosch radio is when I plugged my iPod into it, the volume would not go up very loud, made it worthless. So I had to revert to my Milwauke radio.

But personally I've had pretty good luck with Bosch, close to half my tools are Bosch. I am buying mostly Hilti from now on though because of how they handle their warranty. My Hilti sawzall broke, basically from being used and beat up. It was almost two years old, I took it in and they had it delivered to my doorstep within a few days fixed, no charge. If Bosch could do that, I might keep buying from them. But I haven't had one break yet so I don't know, doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Now now play nice kids lol, Kent that is exactly what my 77's had wrong with them, and 3 less than 6 months old. Damn shame. Riz yeah those cordless drills are nice but i wont look at a bosch tool the same anymore.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> My table saw froze solid a week ago. Guess which brand?




Bearings?


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have not bought a Bosch tool in over 4 years, so I got nothing to add.
> 
> All my Old Bosch stuff is fine but, it was either made here or in Switzerland (I think).
> 
> ...


That's exactly why I buy hilti I value my time more than anything. If I need something my hilti rep will come to the jobsite and bring me anything I need. It has been my experience that hilti makes the best tools in the industry, they are the best performing and longest lasting. You can also buy an almost new demonstrator tool for quite a bit cheaper than cost of new. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dpscott (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I just happened upon this thread after my first bad experience with a Bosch. Ive had a ton of Bosch stuff. Always been my favorite brand. I have the 18v impact with the ni mh batts for 5 years. Always was my top dog. Never ran into another impact with more power. At worst it would tie any brand anyone brought to jobsite. Needed another impact because of job that required a ton of screws. 

Everything is lithium ion now so I got the drill impact combo. Figured that's the direction I'd be going with cordless. The impact had no power. It was awful. The drill did have good power. I was so dissapointed. Impact barely was faster than my 12v impact. Had to return it, wouldve tried another thinking I just got a bad one but the store didn't have any more. I don't have time to wait. 

Bought makita kit. Very nice. Just what I expected. It just hurts. That impact was pathetic and I've raved about Bosch in the past. I recommend Bosch dishwashers. I have Bosch windshield wipers on my vehicles. Told anyone who cared I look at Bosch first when buying tools or any product really. If I could afford it I went Bosch. 

Just don't know what to think. I'm not dumping money into all types of li -ion tools not up to snuff. Personally ive been burnt by newer Milwaukee stuff several times. Thief customer service is even worse. I will NEVER buy their stuff again. I've convinced others too. I know tools are "cheaper" nowdays but who needs the hastle. And they still aren't "cheap" to buy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dpscott said:


> Well I just happened upon this thread after my first bad experience with a Bosch. Ive had a ton of Bosch stuff. Always been my favorite brand. I have the 18v impact with the ni mh batts for 5 years. Always was my top dog. Never ran into another impact with more power. At worst it would tie any brand anyone brought to jobsite. Needed another impact because of job that required a ton of screws.
> 
> Everything is lithium ion now so I got the drill impact combo. Figured that's the direction I'd be going with cordless. The impact had no power. It was awful. The drill did have good power. I was so dissapointed. Impact barely was faster than my 12v impact. Had to return it, wouldve tried another thinking I just got a bad one but the store didn't have any more. I don't have time to wait.
> 
> ...


I have 3 Bosch Impacts and they hold up nicely next to the Makita. Not sure why yours was so bad, but giving on a brand because of one tool may be hasty. I will say that you will have no complaints with the Makita either.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have 3 Bosch Impacts and they hold up nicely next to the Makita. Not sure why yours was so bad, but giving on a brand because of one tool may be hasty. I will say that you will have no complaints with the Makita either.


It takes a little time for batteries, brushes, bearings, gearing, grease ect ect to wear in a little but even then you may be lucky to see a increase of about 10% in performance after they have all been done. Soundsnlike he may have had a issue with the impact if it was that much less powerful than the makita. Even though the makita is more powerful it ain't that much more to notice a massive difference.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

MKnAs Dad said:


> Somewhat reviving dead thread-
> I personally have a bitter taste in my mouth regarding service of my PS50 Multitools.
> I bought one about 8 months ago that was a recon. From day one, the battery indicator never worked. After about 6 months, the tool would not work at all. I brought it to the service center on Rohlwing in Lombard, IL. Explained that the tool doesn't work and the indicator light never worked since I had it. I was told by the guy at the desk that the light is just a "Gimmick" and that it isn't a big deal that it didn't work.
> I left it with them, and requested that the tool be sent to me rather than a pick up. I was told that it would be about a week. AFter about 2 weeks, I called them regarding it. I was told that it had been waiting here for me to pick it up. It was not sent to me as requested, and no call from them either saying it was done.
> ...


So last week, I brought my PS50 in with 4 bad batteries to the Addison, IL service center. All my 12v Bosch tools are only about 8-9 months old, some were reconed others were not. I just got my tool back today and the batteries back. Two batteries were simply marked "bad" from them and returned. I told them that all the stuff is under a year old. Batteries were simply returned by them, don't know if they did anything to the other batteries since they were closed when I got the package in the mail today.

That taste in my mouth for Bosch is worse and worse. I understand that there can be issues with any tool, but how you handle the problems set you apart from the others.

I was about to order a few tools today that were going to be Bosch, but not now!!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MKnAs Dad said:


> So last week, I brought my PS50 in with 4 bad batteries to the Addison, IL service center. All my 12v Bosch tools are only about 8-9 months old, some were reconed others were not. I just got my tool back today and the batteries back. Two batteries were simply marked "bad" from them and returned. I told them that all the stuff is under a year old. Batteries were simply returned by them, don't know if they did anything to the other batteries since they were closed when I got the package in the mail today.
> 
> That taste in my mouth for Bosch is worse and worse. I understand that there can be issues with any tool, but how you handle the problems set you apart from the others.
> 
> I was about to order a few tools today that were going to be Bosch, but not now!!!


The reconditioned products are not warrantied like new. That is my guess as to why they were not repaired. It always sucks to not get the service you think you deserve, but it would also not benefit you to just give up. Companies are just people and people make mistakes. Call them and try and get it sorted out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The reconditioned products are not warrantied like new. That is my guess as to why they were not repaired. It always sucks to not get the service you think you deserve, but it would also not benefit you to just give up. Companies are just people and people make mistakes. Call them and try and get it sorted out.


i dont know about bosch reconditioned stuff but normally they get full factory warrenty. all my lxt stuff did when i got it and im sure bosch must as well.

yep same warranty. just checked

didnt realise bosch tools only have one year warranty! is that right


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> i dont know about bosch reconditioned stuff but normally they get full factory warrenty. all my lxt stuff did when i got it and im sure bosch must as well.
> 
> yep same warranty. just checked (Depends on who reconditioned it. Factory or Factory certified then yes.)
> 
> didnt realise bosch tools only have one year warranty! is that right


Yep! I know another reason to buy Makita. Blow it out your....never mind!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yep! I know another reason to buy Makita. Blow it out your....never mind!


see what i mean :laughing:


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The reconditioned products are not warrantied like new. That is my guess as to why they were not repaired. It always sucks to not get the service you think you deserve, but it would also not benefit you to just give up. Companies are just people and people make mistakes. Call them and try and get it sorted out.


Who said anything about giving up??? They will definitely be hearing from me tomorrow. I'm just pissed because this will be the third time I have to go drop stuff off and waste my time and gas money


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MKnAs Dad said:


> Who said anything about giving up??? They will definitely be hearing from me tomorrow. I'm just pissed because this will be the third time I have to go drop stuff off and waste my time and gas money


You did...

"I was about to order a few tools today that were going to be Bosch, but not now!!! "


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Not done because they haven't heard the last from me.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I meant giving up on the brand!


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

That is to be determined.

And I forgot that I called the service center yesterday afternoon to ask them something different and asked them if my tool was sent back yet. Iwas told that it would be sent back to me yesterday. No mention of anything to do with the batteries. I was only told that it was just completed and will be sent out that day.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I would give up on a brand very quickly if the service was that bad. One tool or not.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I would give up on a brand very quickly if the service was that bad. One tool or not.


I'd give up on a brand if they didn't come to me to service their product, as opposed to vice versa. Time is money, and I'm not wasting both with broken tools.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I'd give up on a brand if they didn't come to me to service their product, as opposed to vice versa. Time is money, and I'm not wasting both with broken tools.


How does this work out over here. My brother has his own diagnostic and repair business for vehicles and has over $100k in various snap on and Mac tools but if he has a problem with a tool and calls either guy it could be 2 days before the guys that side of town to change out what he needs or a week to get something he don't have in stock. Is it any better with the US dealers or do they also cover a massive area each?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I'd give up on a brand if they didn't come to me to service their product, as opposed to vice versa. Time is money, and I'm not wasting both with broken tools.


Who comes out to service a drill?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Winchester said:


> I would give up on a brand very quickly if the service was that bad. One tool or not.


I think that we have to remember there is always two sides to the story. We all know that customers can make some pretty outrageous claims.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> So your logic is that it is better to buy 2 tools in case one needs to be repaired than to buy one reliable tool?
> 
> I'd rather not carry around two of everything just in case, I find that it is far easier and less space consuming to just buy better tools.


My father taught me to, 1) Buy the best tools around and 2) ALWAYS back up the _core_ tools. I do this w/ a smaller version, usually 12v, it's only 1 bag w/ a few tools/batteries and I can't tell U how many times it's saved me time & headaches. 
Would U march into battle w/ an AR:gun_bandana: & leave behind U'r pistol:2guns:`cuz it's too heavy or U may not need it ? 

Back-Ups.:gunsmilie:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> So your logic is that it is better to buy 2 tools in case one needs to be repaired than to buy one reliable tool?
> 
> I'd rather not carry around two of everything just in case, I find that it is far easier and less space consuming to just buy better tools.


Who doesn't have a few drills and impacts on the truck? Who doesn't have two circs or a circ and a worm drive on the truck?

While your twiddling your thumbs waiting for the Hilti guy, I am still working. Even if I don't have a spare, I bet I can get up to the store and return with a brand new replacement before Hilti even arrives on your site to give you a loaner tool.

And at the prices that Hilti charges I could by two Ramsets with a two year replacement and still be ahead.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

MHO on the whole "High-End" tool discussion is, unless U'r knee deep in concrete & rubble all day, everyday, Hilti's too much $...Unless U'r a serious, 40-50 hr a week Wood Artiste', Festool's too much $...If U'r not working 5/6 days a week welding & grinding iron & steel ~ or ~ installing flooring & tile or drywall then Fein's a budget $tretch. My dos-centavos.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> While your twiddling your thumbs waiting for the Hilti guy, I am still working. Even if I don't have a spare, I bet I can get up to the store and return with a brand new replacement before Hilti even arrives on your site to give you a loaner tool.
> 
> And at the prices that Hilti charges I could by two Ramsets with a two year replacement and still be ahead.


*OH NO U DI-`ENT !..:laughing:

KTS, U sound exactly like my partner Tony and then he forgets a tool a blade or battery & has to borrow mine usually my _spare_


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Because the cost of a tool would be too high. I would pay for a service that I may never use, and so far I have never seen a need for on site service. I am always at my lumber yard or big box, usually everyday or every other day. I usually have back up tools for when something goes down.
> 
> So why would it benefit me to pay a premium when I would really never use it or at least not use it to warrant paying that premium for every tool that I purchase.
> 
> ...


I don't go by the stores or yards that often. My time is better spent working. I get my orders delivered most of the time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who doesn't have a few drills and impacts on the truck? Who doesn't have two circs or a circ and a worm drive on the truck?
> 
> While your twiddling your thumbs waiting for the Hilti guy, I am still working. Even if I don't have a spare, I bet I can get up to the store and return with a brand new replacement before Hilti even arrives on your site to give you a loaner tool.
> 
> And at the prices that Hilti charges I could by two Ramsets with a two year replacement and still be ahead.


I have 2 coedless drills. One circular saw, one miter saw.

They are kick ass one's though.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm starting to end up like Warner with some of my tools. I'm finding I'm pulling out my corded tools much more lately. I still use cordless drills but corded tools just seem to be giving me a much better quality/timeframe ratio than cordless.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

MKnAs Dad said:


> So last week, I brought my PS50 in with 4 bad batteries to the Addison, IL service center. All my 12v Bosch tools are only about 8-9 months old, some were reconed others were not. I just got my tool back today and the batteries back. Two batteries were simply marked "bad" from them and returned. I told them that all the stuff is under a year old. Batteries were simply returned by them, don't know if they did anything to the other batteries since they were closed when I got the package in the mail today.
> 
> That taste in my mouth for Bosch is worse and worse. I understand that there can be issues with any tool, but how you handle the problems set you apart from the others.
> 
> I was about to order a few tools today that were going to be Bosch, but not now!!!


So I talked to the same guy that I talked to earlier this week. H said he was going to send me something to send the batteries back. After I was done talking to him on the phone, I was under the assumption that they would send out a return label with something to send the batteries back and they would send new ones back to me. Turns out they sent a different reconed PS50 to me so I am switching them out as well as the batteries and sending it back. 

I am not complaining about how they handled this. I don't have to go drop stuff off again and waste my time. That was the thing that was most aggrevating to me but now not an issue!

Just wanted to let you guys know that they did follow up and I hate when people complain about things (like I was) and when things are made better, don't clear it up for other people.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder if the "Bosch rep" will show his face again. LOL


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you referring to "Joe the Pro"?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Winchester said:


> I don't go by the stores or yards that often. My time is better spent working. I get my orders delivered most of the time.


I can see you point but I work from 6am-11pm...when I am not posting here. :laughing:

I usually am running to the store once a day for add-ons, and other jobs that come up. I do a wide range of projects and delivery on all of them would be ridiculous. We all have to drive to the job, take a lunch and drive home. This is usually when I take advantage of the down time and make my runs.

But even at that, if I didn't go nearly everyday, and a tool, such as my miter saw, crapped out, I could still run to the closest store and get a new one before someone could have it delivered.


BC I am with you on the corded tools. I have had several cordless circs and recips and they don't compare to a corded tool. I can't imagine shelling out the $ for the Makita cordless miter.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I can see you point but I work from 6am-11pm...when I am not posting here. :laughing:
> 
> I usually am running to the store once a day for add-ons, and other jobs that come up. I do a wide range of projects and delivery on all of them would be ridiculous. We all have to drive to the job, take a lunch and drive home. This is usually when I take advantage of the down time and make my runs.
> 
> ...


Working 17 hours a day you should be able to buy us all one. :whistling:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Testing....


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who doesn't have a few drills and impacts on the truck? Who doesn't have two circs or a circ and a worm drive on the truck?
> 
> While your twiddling your thumbs waiting for the Hilti guy, I am still working. Even if I don't have a spare, I bet I can get up to the store and return with a brand new replacement before Hilti even arrives on your site to give you a loaner tool.
> 
> And at the prices that Hilti charges I could by two Ramsets with a two year replacement and still be ahead.


I can't think of a single job I have ever been on where I couldn't work around not having a certain tool for the remainder of a day, and my Hilti rep will have my loaner to me before works starts the next day. To me this makes a lot more sense than the time lost running to the store to buy another tool, while filling up your garage with tools that need repair, or throwing them away.

When you are a one man show it is easy to justify the time lost running out to buy replacement tools, when a broken tool is going to cost you 800 dollars in lost productivity for a day because the crew can't work, you can't afford buy tools you can't rely on.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> When you are a one man show it is easy to justify the time lost running out to buy replacement tools, when a broken tool is going to cost you 800 dollars in lost productivity for a day because the crew can't work, you can't afford buy tools you can't rely on.


That is the big difference that some people can't understand. Running a crew is 100% different thinking when it comes to being productive. I hope the people on this site can see the two different sides. 

Cole


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I can't think of a single job I have ever been on where I couldn't work around not having a certain tool for the remainder of a day, and my Hilti rep will have my loaner to me before works starts the next day. To me this makes a lot more sense than the time lost running to the store to buy another tool, while filling up your garage with tools that need repair, or throwing them away.
> 
> When you are a one man show it is easy to justify the time lost running out to buy replacement tools, when a broken tool is going to cost you 800 dollars in lost productivity for a day because the crew can't work, you can't afford buy tools you can't rely on.


Who's a one man show?

You first said you can't think of one single job that you couldn't work around not having a certain tool. Then why would your guys be sitting around? That was confusing. I guess you have been lucky. I run a few jobs at once and have 3-5 guys working. I may also venture out and do a service call or another job. It's been a life saver having backups on the truck to pull out and not have to run around trying to locate one.

Like I said I work smart, not hard. I don't make special trips or take the entire day. I just wait to do it before work, during lunch, or on the way home.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> That is the big difference that some people can't understand. Running a crew is 100% different thinking when it comes to being productive. I hope the people on this site can see the two different sides.
> 
> Cole


I run crews...so same side different position. We can both be right ya now. I am just giving my perspective and it was questioned. That's all. Now it's getting a little catty.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Working 17 hours a day you should be able to buy us all one. :whistling:


I am not hourly...unfortunate setback when you own the joint. :whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who's a one man show?
> 
> You first said you can't think of one single job that you couldn't work around not having a certain tool. Then why would your guys be sitting around? That was confusing. I guess you have been lucky. I run a few jobs at once and have 3-5 guys working. I may also venture out and do a service call or another job. It's been a life saver having backups on the truck to pull out and not have to run around trying to locate one.
> 
> Like I said I work smart, not hard. I don't make special trips or take the entire day. I just wait to do it before work, during lunch, or on the way home.


I've done a little of everything in my former trade, I've run new high rise work, done residential and commercial service work, super high end remodel work, just about everything but bungalow work, I even tried running my own business, and through all of it I could never afford tools that I could not rely on, nor could I afford to allow myself to be put in a position where I relied on a store having a replacement in stock, or a service center being prompt with a repair. 

That and I never have to worry about a garage full of broken tools waiting to get fixed while my crews are destroying a new version of the tool they just broke that I have now paid for twice.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm starting to end up like Warner with some of my tools. I'm finding I'm pulling out my corded tools much more lately. I still use cordless drills but corded tools just seem to be giving me a much better quality/timeframe ratio than cordless.


The only thing I use that's cordless is my Bosch PS40 impact gun. 

Anything else, I just prefer it corded. I like have the power I need in a consistent steady manner and corded tools are usually a little lighter than a cordless tool and IMO far better balanced (which means a lot to me personally). But I'd say "power" would be the main reason I stick to corded tools. I'm not saying that today's cordless tools can't get the job done as well or that they don't have their places, but for me, nothing succeeds like excess.

I'm a roofer, so it's not like I'm going to gain anything much by going cordless on the roof especially since I have to be married to a hose all day with my gun 80% of the time.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> I'm going to gain anything much by going cordless on the roof especially since I have to be married to a hose all day with my gun 80% of the time.


http://www.paslode.com/roofing-nailer/

:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I've done a little of everything in my former trade, I've run new high rise work, done residential and commercial service work, super high end remodel work, just about everything but bungalow work, I even tried running my own business, and through all of it I could never afford tools that I could not rely on, nor could I afford to allow myself to be put in a position where I relied on a store having a replacement in stock, or a service center being prompt with a repair.
> 
> That and I never have to worry about a garage full of broken tools waiting to get fixed while my crews are destroying a new version of the tool they just broke that I have now paid for twice.


All of my tools I can rely on. Ramset, for example is a reliable tool.

I don't have a garage full of broken tools. And if your guys are breaking your tools, get new guys. And even if you had to buy it twice it's still cheaper than Hilti. (Speaking of the Ramset example).

We are going to have to agree to disagree. I cannot see paying for a service that is rarely used, and you cannot see having a backup of a tool. Simple as that.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MilwaukeeMike said:


> MHO on the whole "High-End" tool discussion is, unless U'r knee deep in concrete & rubble all day, everyday, Hilti's too much $...Unless U'r a serious, 40-50 hr a week Wood Artiste', Festool's too much $...If U'r not working 5/6 days a week welding & grinding iron & steel ~ or ~ installing flooring & tile or drywall then Fein's a budget $tretch. My dos-centavos.


I was taking a dump and thinking about Festool the other day. 
(might have something to do with flushing money away or the 
catalog with Festools in it that I was perusing at the time)

And I have to say that Festool makes sense. I mean let's face it, 
it's some of the best thought-out stuff available. I have to respect
and give props to innovators. I bow to Festool. I totally salute you.

BUT, in the same way I won't go too cheap on those tools I have to count on, 
I can't justify Festool for anything I personally do. If you need Festool, 
you must be a kick-a$$ Carpenter and my cap's off to you. 

Bosch is my snob power tool. Rol Air, Stabila, Stiletto, Occidental...
I have an undeniable fetish for the best that I can afford 
(not that I currently own Rol Air or Stabila, but I aspire to! :cheesygri ). 
Bosch for me is splurging. The most I'd need for my work would be 
the capacity to cut an 8" molding for some fascia/soffit repair work. 
But, I'm lusting after that damn Bosch GCM12SD and why? Just "because".

I know I can get by perfectly with a 10" CSMS that doesn't have to cut
within a _ _ _ _ '_ hair of accuracy. But I'm dumb like that. I'll spend 
the extra couple hundred bucks JUST TO HAVE more than what I need. 

Right now, my $99. 10" Ryobi miter saw with 
the $40. finish blade will have to suffice. 

:cheesygri


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> http://www.paslode.com/roofing-nailer/
> 
> :whistling


Have there been any reviews on this cordless roofing gun?

Anyone on Ct use one?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

WarriorWithWood said:


> http://www.paslode.com/roofing-nailer/
> 
> :whistling


Saw it. That might be okay for repair work, but it's still slow as shi. 
For Roofers who use their gear daily, it's far less trouble to plug in
a small electric compresssor, run a hose up, FLY with a pneumatic 
gun and be done with it. The only time a Paslode would make sense
is on a really small job. I personally don't mind taking 5 minutes to
set myself up on the ground if it'll save me an hour on the roof.







Mike- said:


> Have there been any *reviews *on this cordless roofing gun?
> 
> Anyone on Ct use one?


*Yes*. 
















Now, compare that with this...







I'm not knockin' the concept of a cordless gun. 
Again, I could see where it'd have it's places.
BUT! I'm *neurotic *when I work. When I tell you that I can lay down 
a bundle in under a minute, I mean I can lay down a bundle in under
a minute (a square in under 5 minutes with a helper setting me up).
AND all nailed "right" (not arched, not mis-nailed, but done right.
Can you imagine a nutjob like me with a cordless roofing gun? 

:laughing:

I would DIE!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I really want the CT26, and I will get it one day, but I looked at the work center for the thing...$375....holy chit!


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> Saw it. That might be okay for repair work, but it's still slow as shi.
> For Roofers who use their gear daily, it's far less trouble to plug in
> a small electric compresssor, run a hose up, FLY with a pneumatic
> gun and be done with it. The only time a Paslode would make sense
> ...


Thanks for the links and feedback


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I really want the CT26, and I will get it one day, but I looked at the work center for the thing...$375....holy chit!


How about the Bosch Airsweep? Looks pretty deadly!!!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I run crews...so same side different position. We can both be right ya now. I am just giving my perspective and it was questioned. That's all. Now it's getting a little catty.


I wasn't singling anyone out sorry, there just seams to be stigma around here if you aren't Norm Abram of wood working. Some of people are trying to make a business out of it.

Cole


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike- said:


> How about the Bosch Airsweep? Looks pretty deadly!!!


I wouldn't mind buying on, just that this is Bosch's first attempt and while I hate to say it, Festool is the top dog. I would have to be really swayed.

Maybe I'll call my guy and see what kinda deal he can get me.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Bosch is German for Taiwan ! 

If you ever get a chance go to there service center you have every tool that was returned on sale there at 10-15% off , there shelves are full even with new release tools !

I go to Makita service center they have nothing on the shelves and only work on legitimately damaged tools and offer nothing for sale because people don't return them as often as Bosch !

Wasn't Bosch bought by ryobi ?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Five Star said:


> Bosch is German for Taiwan !
> 
> If you ever get a chance go to there service center you have every tool that was returned on sale there at 10-15% off , there shelves are full even with new release tools !
> 
> ...


Really. Your too funny. I worked at Makita in Vancouver and let me tell you, there were a lot of tools sitting there and many recalled. We had a shipment of 2704 TS that were missing a screw on the fence. I installed 150 screws to fix the problem.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know I switched about 6 years ago to all mainly Makita and festool and both company's have serviced everything I had a problem with ! No questions no accusations of me misusing the tools ! And believe me my tools are not pampered they go right to work ! 

I just got my ro125 fixed under warranty and I bought it used on eBay , my kapex I bought on Craigslist ( no problems ) but the build date is 8/10 so I know I got another 2+ years even though I have no receipt !

Bosch ask some others here there service center the people are so rude , they accuse you first then they try to charge you , then after you fight for an hour with the tech that makes 12 hr and go over his head they make you feel like your lucky there repairing it !

All tools just like cars have recall issues !! It's how they handle them is what I look for not to save $20-50 on a tool and have aggregation later


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Five Star said:


> I don't know I switched about 6 years ago to all mainly Makita and festool and both company's have serviced everything I had a problem with ! No questions no accusations of me misusing the tools ! And believe me my tools are not pampered they go right to work !
> 
> I just got my ro125 fixed under warranty and I bought it used on eBay , my kapex I bought on Craigslist ( no problems ) but the build date is 8/10 so I know I got another 2+ years even though I have no receipt !
> 
> ...


Agreed. I choose Bosch for the reason you chose Makita.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive only had two problems with my bosch gear, my mitre saw needed a very minor repair.. they did it for free and had it back to me 2 days after i dropped it off as they had to order the part. and my 18 gauge nailer wouldnt sink nails with the depth adjust maxed and the pressure dialed up.. they replaced the nailer..

ive needed some parts for various makita tools, they had them in stock, paid for the part and left put em on myself
dewalt its a atleast a week worth of waiting. numorous guys here have had nothing but problems with the dewalt service center


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Bosch is German for Taiwan !
> 
> If you ever get a chance go to there service center you have every tool that was returned on sale there at 10-15% off , there shelves are full even with new release tools !
> 
> ...


No it was not bought by Ryobi or Ryobi's parent company and comparing what is available as recon is apples or oranges unless you follow every tool from when it was first bought to when it was reconned and put back up for sale.

If you check CPO Makita and CPO Bosch you will find about the same stuff. 

Also, when more tools of brand A are bought, you will have more recon tools of Brand A....and I simply don't know how many Makita tools are bought and how many Bosch tools are bought




Five Star said:


> I don't know I switched about 6 years ago to all mainly Makita and festool and both company's have serviced everything I had a problem with ! No questions no accusations of me misusing the tools ! And believe me my tools are not pampered they go right to work !
> I just got my ro125 fixed under warranty and I bought it used on eBay , my kapex I bought on Craigslist ( no problems ) but the build date is 8/10 so I know I got another 2+ years even though I have no receipt !
> Bosch ask some others here there service center the people are so rude , they accuse you first then they try to charge you , then after you fight for an hour with the tech that makes 12 hr and go over his head they make you feel like your lucky there repairing it !
> All tools just like cars have recall issues !! It's how they handle them is what I look for not to save $20-50 on a tool and have aggregation later


 
Yeah, the South Plainfield Service Center is joke. They tried to sell me a whole new table saw when I all ended up needed was a motor housing and a bearing. When they realized I had half a clue on how to fix my own stuff, they got snippy with me. When I asked for a new arbor washer for my Sliding miter saw, they said I would have to bring the whole saw in a drop it off for 2 weeks. I said FU and kept it.

Now I just buy any parts I need from Bosch's website.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I know I went in there once to fix a radio , I walked out and smashed the radio in the parking lot and never looked back ! I don't know about grade A or B all I know is Makita in cranbury NJ did right by me more than a few times over the 6 years and that's why I choose Makita !


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Five Star said:


> Bosch is German for Taiwan !
> 
> If you ever get a chance go to there service center you have every tool that was returned on sale there at 10-15% off , there shelves are full even with new release tools !
> 
> ...


You may have had a leg to stand on, and then you went made the last comment. Do a little research and you will find your answer.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Five Star said:


> I know I went in there once to fix a radio , I walked out and smashed the radio in the parking lot and never looked back ! I don't know about grade A or B all I know is Makita in cranbury NJ did right by me more than a few times over the 6 years and that's why I choose Makita !


If you have only been in there once, then you don't have a clue to what you are talking about.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Dec 18, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> I've been pissed ever since they screwed with the skil77. Every single Bosch I have ever bought in the last 10 years, absolute junk.
> 
> So my answer to the festool vs Bosch jigsaw......




What was the price on that saw?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

If it suits your needs your saw is great !


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MKnAs Dad said:


> Someone needs to learn to multiquote:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that ALL CAPS is yelling!!!:thumbup:


Nah, you do enough for the both of us.:whistling

Plus I am one track minded. I read a thread and respond as I see fit. 

But thanks for the concern! :thumbsup:

And I think that you are trying to get to me, seeing that Milwaukee had three posts in a row without multiquoting and you said nothing...busted! :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Five Star said:


> If it suits your needs your saw is great !


No not great but not crap:whistling


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No not great but not crap:whistling


Exactly , not great , you even said it yourself ! If your a framer or deck builder I can say 3 things here that will make you scratch your head and put that Bosch on Craigslist wanting a Makita lol!!


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed response five star. 1 quick question: if the kapex was mounted


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

...oops
Sorry- if the kapex was mounted properly to the stand you use for the Makita would it be used more as your daily saw?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Five Star said:


> Exactly , not great , you even said it yourself ! If your a framer or deck builder I can say 3 things here that will make you scratch your head and put that Bosch on Craigslist wanting a Makita lol!!


Most of my tools are Makita:blink: and I don't have any Bosch tools:no:
In fact that table saw that's not great has a Japanese name on it, maybe that's why it runs so good:laughing: Dakara hihon wa ne sigoi desyo:laughing:


----------

